# Signatures, Anyone?



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm kinda bored. :lol:

These are the sort of styles I do:

















Or I can do photo frames or pin board messages.

Blending: (Works best with similar colours.) 









Or with a texture. (Please make sure the backgrounds of your photos are reasonably simple or they are hard to remove.) 









Thanks 
Louise xxxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2012)

Still up for it?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

just a little tip i find works really well when your cutting animals out, once you have them cut out use the selector tool with a feather of between 3 - 9 (depends on the image and size) click outside the image, and hit delete, it adds a slight fade to the edges of an image, so you have that sort of furry look

and you can use the smudge brush with a hardness of around 80 to extend whiskers and add tufts of fur

not a signature, and not a small animal, but this image shows you the effects well :wink:


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> just a little tip i find works really well when your cutting animals out, once you have them cut out use the selector tool with a feather of between 3 - 9 (depends on the image and size) click outside the image, and hit delete, it adds a slight fade to the edges of an image, so you have that sort of furry look
> 
> and you can use the smudge brush with a hardness of around 80 to extend whisker


I don't use photoshoot. Mind you, I DO have some photoshop tools which can be added to aperture... I'll down load it it some point and see if I can do that, thanks Sam.  xx

Yep, I'm still up Emma! xx


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

i dont use photoshop, can not stand it!! :lol: i use paintshop pro, loads better


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> i dont use photoshop, can not stand it!! :lol: i use paintshop pro, loads better


Print pro... Can you get it online or do you have to buy it? I use a mac. xx


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

its this 
The Ultimate Photo Editor - Corel PaintShop Pro X5 Ultimate

you can download a free 30 day trial


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

I have GIMP. Maybe it has similar features. xx


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

GIMP is very similar, personally i havent used it myself, but i belive it has many of the same tools


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> its this
> The Ultimate Photo Editor - Corel PaintShop Pro X5 Ultimate
> 
> you can download a free 30 day trial


Downloading now, thanks!  I can always get it for Xmas if I like it. xx

EDIT: Won't run on my Mac. :/ Thanks anyway. xx


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

I can't remove backgrounds on GIMP! The scissors make no sense.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2012)

Louiseandfriends said:


> I can't remove backgrounds on GIMP! The scissors make no sense.


To cut out using Gimp, use the free select tool (not the scissors). I'm not great at explaining things but I used a youtube video to show me how to do it. It's very easy. Gimp/Photoshop-Cut out an image with free select tool/lasso tool (of furry cute kitten) - YouTube


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

That works, whoop! It's Just that I have a weird green boarder. Dono how to get rid of it. :/

Edit: fixed it a bit. Not bad for a first go? I do have the PNG one without the white but for some reason it decided to make it a JPEG..


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

looks good  

have you got a smudge brush in GIMP? what i would do is use the smudge brush on the right side of the face to extend the tufts out a bit and make it look less cut out and more fluffy


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

Though so! I will do, thanks. xx


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

you want a brush about 3px wide with a setting of about 80 strength, and just drag little lines out like tufts of floof


----------



## Louiseandfriends (Aug 21, 2011)

Lil Miss said:


> you want a brush about 3px wide with a setting of about 80 strength, and just drag little lines out like tufts of floof


I'll bare that in mind for later. I'd better go do some school work now lol. xx


----------

